# help needed to find some reviews on these breeders around NYC



## tumberi (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, everyone.

I stumbled upon this website while doing my research on Maltese and I am getting tons of help from here. So, thank you everyone!

I am currently living in an apartment in Manhattan, NY and I work at home. I'm considering to adopt a puppy since I'll be at home most of the time to take care and train the puppy. I also live like 4 blocks away from Central Park.

After hearing much horrendous stories about the pet store and puppy mills, I decided to adopt a puppy from a shelter or from a responsible breeder. Tried the shelter option googling all the Maltese rescues and searching in petfinder.org and adoptapet.org. However, there aren't that many options around my area. So, I decided to give those breeders a try.

I went to the AKC website and searched for the breeders with available breeders, and came up with this list.

Barbara Holmes, Branford, CT www.onlymaltese.com in PA (I don't like how they emphasize "TOY")
Cynthia Hill, Bangor, PA (The babies will be only 2.5lb to 4lb when they grow up and she is charging 2800-3400)
Terrie Armbruster, Ellenville, NY
Arleen Osorio, NJ

I was wondering what your opinions are on them. Also, after reading some articles in this website, I found the following website to be good.

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

I would prefer to find a breeder around here, but I wouldn't mind getting a puppy shipped since I heard it's extremely safe if the breeder prepares well when shipping. 

Could you recommend me some other breeders who are responsible and are willing to ship the baby out of the state? I can't afford the top notch Chrisman's puppies and other pricey puppies. 

Thank you!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What is your price range? Are you looking for a boy or girl puppy?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Have you tried Metropolitan Maltese Rescue (based in NYC), or North Central Maltese Rescue? They are based in WI but have foster homes throughout the country. Good luck!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello, from another New Yorker!  Welcome to SM!!

Will you be willing to drive to PA? Josymir is located in PA and she is a reputable breeder. I think her pups are sooo cute!!!!! She is a nice lady as well. I think her prices are reasonable, since you mentioned that top notch puppies like Chrisman is out of the budget range, Josymir might be a good choice. I think she has puppies available now too. Also, maybe you can give Chrisman a call to see if he has any retirees for adoption, that might be an economical approach to getting a dog from a top breeder  

Also, have you heard to Metropolitan Maltese Rescue? http://www.malteserescue.com/ It is a rescue organization focused on the NYC area..it might be a good place to look..a friend of mine is a volunteer for that organization and her Maltese is also a rescue..and she is the cutest thing!!!!! :wub: :wub: 

Personally, I would prefer buying from a reputable breeder closer to home, b/c you can meet the breeder beforehand, see the home, and the environment where the pup lives...But, I think it is also fine to buy unseen and have pups shipped, * but only if* it is from a very reputable, well known breeder...For example, I would not hesitate to buy pups unseen and shipped from breeders in the likes of Bonnie Palmer and Joyce Watkins in FL..or Tonia (Rhapsody) in TX, etc...They are very well established and have beautiful healthy pups, so I trust them and their dogs. I think all breeders in that top level would be trustworthy (in terms of their pups' health and conformation to the breed standard). 

I would *not*, however, take the chance ( and risk) to buy a pup unseen and shipped from breeders that are* not *in that tier, w/o seeing the dog and meeting the breeder first. A dog is forever. Please take your time and research carefully. Hope that helped.  

Good Luck in your search!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You mentioned you were considering a rescue. Check out "Petfinder" on a daily basis. 

These little ones come in droves. One day there are none, in your area, the next day there will be five, or six.

But yep, either rescue, or reputable breeder ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

For a list of reputable breeders near your area, please look at http://www.americanmaltese.org/2009_AMA_Breeders_List.pdf

There are more reputable breeders than those listed there, but it is a great place to start!

Please only buy a Maltese from someone who is actively showing their dogs in conformation. Or, like you have considered, a rescue.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 17 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764228


> Hello, from another New Yorker!  Welcome to SM!!
> 
> Will you be willing to drive to PA? Josymir is located in PA and she is a reputable breeder. I think her pups are sooo cute!!!!! She is a nice lady as well. I think her prices are reasonable, since you mentioned that top notch puppies like Chrisman is out of the budget range, Josymir might be a good choice. I think she has puppies available now too. Also, maybe you can give Chrisman a call to see if he has any retirees for adoption, that might be an economical approach to getting a dog from a top breeder
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## tumberi (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for their inputs.

I'm trying to rescue a puppy, but I often feel underqualified to apply. For one thing, I do not have a fenced-in yard; I live in an apartment. Another thing is, I do not have a vet reference since I did not raise a pet in the States. I do have experience in raising pet in South America where I grew up and I love animals esp. dogs! At one point, I had one monkey, one poodle, 4 chickens, 2 canaries, and 2 bunnies that I had to take care of!!! But I don't have any vet reference which some shelter or rescue group requires.

And I do feel a little uncomfortable about the home visit. I do understand the whole point of it, but I'm not feeling 100% comfortable about it. Maybe I have to suck it up.

And when it comes to gender, I would prefer to have a male. I heard they are less independent and all that. I know tit could be a myth, but hey they are cheaper and less in demand!

I'll be doing searches every day on petfinder.com and adoptapet.org to see if there's any update. At the same time, I will also look for a reputable breeder. I am willing to spend upto $1500; however, if I can spend less, that would be better. After doing some research in SM, I found them to be great deal (I know this is not a really good term. I always think of getting a dog as adopting not purchasing, but for colloquial purpose). Unfortunately, Josymir's website says there's no available puppies at the moment.

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html
http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

Anyways, I'll contact Tina and Tajon's owner and see if there's any luck!

Thank you every one!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tumberi @ Apr 18 2009, 03:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764307


> Thank you everyone for their inputs.
> 
> I'm trying to rescue a puppy, but I often feel underqualified to apply. For one thing, I do not have a fenced-in yard; I live in an apartment. Another thing is, I do not have a vet reference since I did not raise a pet in the States. I do have experience in raising pet in South America where I grew up and I love animals esp. dogs! At one point, I had one monkey, one poodle, 4 chickens, 2 canaries, and 2 bunnies that I had to take care of!!! But I don't have any vet reference which some shelter or rescue group requires.
> 
> ...



Those are two great breeders to start with.

You might also contact Dian of Midis Maltese. She's got a gorgeous little boy available:

http://www.midismaltese.com/

If you decide to have your puppy shipped, one of our members, Gatiger40, works for Delta and does in cabin puppy transport.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Generally males from breeders will cost between $1,200 & $1,500 so you have the right budget for a male. Because the economy is so bad, several breeders have lowered their "usual" prices a little...which is great for someone looking to get a baby!

The male on Ta-Jon's website is adorable, and is a great price considering comes from both a CH sire & CH dam. Tammy is very friendly and supports testing on her pups I believe.

Tina is very helpful and is willing to answer any questions your have. I believe she has 1 little girl available now, and 3 little boys that will be available in May. If you have any more questions about specific breeders, please let us know so we can help you determine if they are reputable breeders or not. Sometimes it's hard to tell!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

If you're willing to ship, another breeder is Silkess Maltese She has three little boys available that are $1500. She is the breeder of my darling Gigi, is a wonderful long-time breeder and very knowledgeable of the maltese breed.


----------

